# Canadian bowtech dealer



## alain (Dec 10, 2003)

Does your dealer have receive some new 2011 bowtech, mine didnt receive anything yet.

I order a invasion and the wait is killing me......:sad:


----------



## Simpleiowaguy (Jan 10, 2011)

what does an invasion cost ya in canada? i got my invasion already and have seen a few on shelves here in iowa


----------



## alain (Dec 10, 2003)

Simpleiowaguy said:


> what does an invasion cost ya in canada? i got my invasion already and have seen a few on shelves here in iowa


Cost me 899 + taxes.


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

The new bowtechs have been slowly arriving at dealers across the country. I know that in the first shipment to the distributor they did not recieve enough invasions for every dealer to get them. Hopefully they start arriving alot quicker now.

Allan


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

still waiting on my specialist :sad:


----------



## Bruce County (Jun 5, 2009)

I was at the Bow Shop in Waterloo about a month ago and they had a couple invasions then


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Yep Bow Shop has a few instock.
Not sure what ones but heres there number 1 866 257 7271

Shawn


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Yep 899.99 plus the Holy [email protected] Tax of 13%. The Invasions are slowly coming out.


----------



## Sewerat (Feb 14, 2011)

Was just at their shop and most of their stuff is loaded and ready to go to the sportsman show next week. Might be able to get your hands on one then


----------



## onmedic (May 23, 2004)

saw them at bow shop as well about 2.5 weeks ago when i was in shooting and ordering my new Elite. You just might get a good price on one at the show?


----------



## Spud28 (Nov 5, 2007)

Invasions are on sale now at Erie Tracker in Port Colburne for $849.99. They are waiting for part of their order which is stuck at the boarder.


----------

